# 3d shooters?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

anybody around grand forks shoot 3d? i used to shoot alot back in ohio but i came up here and i cant really find any good shoots.

mark


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I believe Red River Archers still has a pretty good group. The last I remember their range was north of the Simplot plant, look in the phone book to see if they are still there.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

yeah i was a member there last year, pretty cool people and with membership you have 24/7 access to the range. i was just curious if there are any good shoots around here besides the one they put on in the spring

mark


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

You can check out the tournament schedule at www.ndbowhunter.org , also check out bulletin boards at Scheels in the GF archery dept. or an the RR archers. I belong to sandhills archers in Fargo and they put on a lot ot things also. I just depends on how far you care to drive I guess. Also watch for the outdoors section in the local paper, they usually list area 3D shoots in the outdoor calender. Best one I ever shot was an outdoor broadhead shoot in the hills around Williston.


----------

